# How did you pick your dogs name?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I picked a theme, named all my animals after cities, matching them to what seemed to fit.

Vegas, party, happy, fun, just like him
Vienna, sweet and beautiful.
Cairo, red like the sands
Kobe.. well, she's just Kobe kitty


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, we don't have a poodle yet, but my five year old son has already decided that we have to get a black girl dog and name her Zoe. He likes the name Zoe, because it's his favorite muppet on Sesame Street  . We'll see if he gets his wish or not!


----------



## Fijismommy (May 18, 2012)

I have a thing for Fiji water...use to drink it a lot. But I just like the name, and since I couldn't name a human baby/child Fiji, I thought it would be perfect for my furry baby.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Rizzo- I kept his puppy call name because I liked it
Rook- Black and shiny, like a rook's wing
Navy- her name was Katie when I bought her at two YO, which I didn't like. Plus, I wanted her to forget her old name, for her new life with me would be so much better,. Plus, my husband is retired from the Navy, and naming her Navy helped me convince him the the new blue dog I had in the car was a good idea : )
Jester- nuff said, a lovable, necessary clown.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I picked a theme, named all my animals after cities, matching them to what seemed to fit.
> 
> Vegas, party, happy, fun, just like him
> Vienna, sweet and beautiful.
> ...


My dog came from a "cities" litter. He was Bombay.

I had a list of about a dozen names I liked and picked the one that applied to him best as I got to know him.

I like to let dogs name themselves.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When we were awaiting our boy's arriving from Iceland, I agonized over the perfect name for him. Then one day sitting at the kitchen island the name Quincy popped into my head. I thought it made perfect sense, seeing as he was going to be the fifth dog in the house and quint means five.

With Journey, I was trying to think of a name to honour her huge trip to get from the Czech Republic to us in Ontario, Canada. I had thought of things like Gypsy, then was just watching TV one night and Journey came into my head, and I knew it was perfect for her. Her breeder began using it right away and by the time she arrived she already knew who she was.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I was driving to pick up my new boy and had a 2 hour drive to mull it over. I figured a poodle needed a name with some style, as opposed to my somewhat goofy border collie names, and finally chose PG Tips, after my favorite tea, as suitable for a brown poodle. He is now Laurelbury PG Tips.

I love naming dogs.


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

I sat up late sifting through pages of names on the internet, I had a list of about 20 names, next morning I let my 3 children choose 3 names each in secret and write them down, the names they had chosen came down to a shorter choice of 5 left, so they chose 2 each in secret and the most chosen name was it! Her name is Willow:act-up:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I knew I wanted something with some dignity and elegance for Trev, since poodles have both. I really liked "D" names for some reason, so made a list of them off the internet. Then one day I was just thinking about nothing in particular, and then suddenly I remembered a cartoon show on PBS that had a character named Trevvor. By then, I'd already decided on Dominique (Dom for short) but decided I liked Trevvor too. When I went to get Trevvor, I instantly knew that he was NOT a Dominique. It was way too stuffy for him...so Trevvor it was. And it fits him perfectly, IMO. It's unique (I know of only one dog and one person with that name.), has some elegance and dignity, but is still cute and playful sounding. Just like my boy. 

Dusty was named because when my mom told my dad she wanted a Lhasa, he groaned and said "Oh you want one of those DUST MOP dogs!!!" So we named our puppy Dusty to tease Dad. 

Sammie is actually Samantha...my brother named her. He looked at her the day I brought her home and said "I want her to be called Samantha". It sorta just stuck since no one could come up with anything better! And since she somehow eventually became his dog, I guess that worked out. 

Pepper came named. I would guess the previous owner named her that since she was so full of energy as a young dog...all "peppy" you know. She's stayed pretty peppy up until the last year too, so I guess her name fits lol.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My rule: Two-syllable, non-human name for my pets.

Then my husband came up with the name Nickel for our mini poodle. A lot of silver dogs named Nickel but I still like it. It works with his color and size. I may name our future spoo Quarter. LOL~


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I had a heck of a time thinking of a name for Darby, because every name I liked I know of at least 5 dogs I have groomed with the same name. I wanted something different. I have groomed a Darby before, but it was at least 10 years ago, so I felt it was ok.  I also wanted an Irish sounding name because my boss has her brother and he named him Finnigan. I originally wanted a alcohol themed name, because 2 of our 3 cats have alcohol names. (My hubby is in liquor sales) but couldn't think of anything I liked.
Our cats are named Jager and Fernet. I also have Bentley, but he came with that name.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Names sort of pop into your head while you are waiting for a new pup. While I was waiting for a silver mini, I tried thinking of all possible silver names and dismissing most of them. I ended up naming him Merlin after King Arthur's Merlin who was always pictured with a long gray beard.

While I was waiting for my silver toy boy to be old enough to come home, the song about Mr. Bojangles kept running through my mind. So my gray boy is Beau.

Your dog will love its new name, if it is spoken with love.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Well, Max was bought as the family dog, even though I have done most of the work throughout his life (feeding, walking, etc.) so my brother got to name him.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance named after one of the cardinal virtues

seelie named after the good faeries (i'm into faeries, duh, and all my dogs have faerie reference in their registered names) when he's bad he's unseelie (name of bad faeries)

also, tv show bones based on mystery books with characters dr TEMPERANCE brennan and agent SEELIE booth.

it worked.


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Spookies birthday is Halloween. My Aussie before her was Wolfgang Amadoggus, after Mozart. His call name was Vulfie, as heard in the movie Amadaus.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My kids named Indy, but she is calm and grounded, like the Indiana prairies. Maddy is Madeline's Storm Warning...which says it all


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

Indiana said:


> My kids named Indy, but she is calm and grounded, like the Indiana prairies. Maddy is Madeline's Storm Warning...which says it all


I named mine after fashion houses.... My silver mini is Louis, my black mini is Dolce, my silver-beige mini is Hermes and my white spoo is Juicy!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

We are horriable at picking names..lol my middle daughter didn't get named until after she was born (had three names we couldn't decide) and my youngest didn't get named until two days after she was born. I still wasn't even decided on that even after we named her:ahhhhh:

So with Sandy we just kept throwing names around until this one stuck the most :0) . You know when the kids call her 'puppy' then you gotta pick a name. 

Still trying to decide on a registered name *sigh*


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

My standard girl's name is Fallon. I wanted a Gaelic name for my dog and one not longer than 2 syllables - easier to use when training. Didn't want the name to start with certain sounds like "s" or hard "c" like in come - for instance wouldn't want a dog named "Coco" and be saying "Coco come" - also all related to training. I show in multiple venues and wanted a more unusual name, especially for agility where dogs are often listed by call name only so there are often multiples of dogs with more common names, even in the same height class. I also wanted the name to mean something to me. Fallon can be construed several ways, but one of them is "leader" and I liked that. My next girl's name will follow the same rules and I have several picked out. Once the pup arrives, I will pick the one that best suits her.

Eclipse and Fallon
ARCHX Calisun Night Flight, CDX, RE, NA, NF, OAJ, CDX-C, RL1X, RL2X, RL3X, CL1,
CL2-F, CL2-S, CL2-H, CL3-F, HIC, CGC, VCX


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I almost skipped over his Petfinder listing because of the name he came with. "Drakoon" just isn't something I'm willing to call a dog, and I didn't really think he was much of a Drake or Dre, so I started browsing names on the internet. 

My criteria were: 1 or 2 syllables, no classic dog names, and no a common human names. To fit his personality, I wanted to find something classy and gentlemanly. After a week of trying on different names, Miles seemed to stick.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Remi was the easiest Dog I have Named*

He was in a litter of 5 but the only pup not spoken for. When I went to see him, I didn't take any cash, thinking if I had to GO get the cash somewhere it would give me time to really think it over. 

So I met the puppies, liked Remi and the parents and went to get the cash. I'd only seen/played with him about 45 minutes. On the way back "Remington" just popped into my head. "I'll call him Remi for short, and his registered name will be Remington's Saturday Night Special" (because he was a Toy). 

While filling out the paperwork at the Breeder's I found out the litter was actually BORN on a Saturday, which I thought was an extraordinary coincidence.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Her registered name is Avalons Alexis Desdemona. Dh, ds and I spent several days going over different names. We all agreed on Alexis. Dh is a psychology major with a english minor. Desdemona is from Shakespeare. We just call her Lexi!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko was named by my young adult children for Commander Benjamin Lafayette Sisko from Star Trek Deep Space Nine.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

My pup has a call name of Karat. Her full name is Bijou's 24 Karat. She was pick of the litter so to get her I sold a whole bunch of gold, lol.


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't have my dog yet, but for my other animals (gerbils and lovebirds), i chose lots of name from movies i love. Sometime, i choose a name that fit with the color or personality of my animal.

My two lovebird's name are Woody and MacFly. My past gerbils : Chae-Yung, Chibi-Pumpkin, Aku, Ashi taka, Haoru, Totoro, Link, Witchita, Curly and Ashkan. My 5 gerbils now : Willow, Fireball, Pepper, Forest and Phoenix. As you can see, i have a thing for japanese names... I LOVE Japan! You can guest the origin for the other names!!! 

For my future puppy parti boy, i will choose between Cloud, Shadow and Sirius. Cloud for Final Fantasy 7 (a video game), Shadow from Homeward Bound (even if it's not a Golden Retriever, this movie was my favorite one as a child), and Sirius for both the star and the character in Harry Potter.


----------



## Clarrity (Mar 5, 2012)

Elfywara said:


> =
> 
> For my future puppy parti boy, i will choose between Cloud, Shadow and Sirius. Cloud for Final Fantasy 7 (a video game), Shadow from Homeward Bound (even if it's not a Golden Retriever, this movie was my favorite one as a child), and Sirius for both the star and the character in Harry Potter.


I was considering Cloud as well! We love Final Fantasy 7. But my husband and I decided that Sora fitted better for him (Kingdom Hearts).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My daughter was holding my whippet puppy on the way home from the breeder who was several hours away. We talked about how fast he would run. Just then a Toyota Echo drove by. We laughed that he would run so fast, all you would hear would be an Echo. And the name stuck.

My last poodle was Clara. No reason, just liked the name and it seemed dignified. 

Bonnie was named by my husband. He took one look at her when I brought her home and declared, "What a Bonnie little girl she is." He insisted on the name, so it stuck. Then he started calling her The Bonster because she was so devilish. 

Bonnie's registered name is (kennel name) Marmalade Skies because the breeder asked for a name that started with M (m litter) and it was a lyric in a Beetles song. It seemed perfect since she was orangish (it is in the song Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds).

I now need to think of a name for a black dog.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Delete


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

oops. I deleted my slip up, but you caught it.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

My Husky (RIP) was named by my husband when he was just my brand new boyfriend. Sapporo, was named after the beer and city in Japan because my husband likes Japanese things. My Lab/Chow (RIP), Cassidy, was named because it was the first name in my head to fit such a cute and fluffy puppy. It made me happy to say, Cassidy, so it really fit her.

My little girl's Chihuahua, Venus, is named because my daughter likes space. My Yorkshire Terrier, Sparrow, is named because I love birds, she's tiny, and I like Pirates of the Caribbean. My mpoo, Meadow, is named because I like that it rhymes with Sparrow. I think I should have named her, Spring, because she can really spring up like a tightly coiled spring. My toy poodle, Westen, is named because my husband loves the show Burn Notice, and the main character is named Michael Westen. I wanted my husband to really like our last dog because he wasn't keen on a 4th dog. I'm not sure what his registered name will be yet, but it might be Hunt's Westen Miami Mojito. The show is in Miami, and they drink a lot of mojitos. I have a couple of other possible registered names in mind, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirby our pomeranian was named after the baseball player, Kirby Pucket. Kirby Pucket hit a lot of home runs and would hit about everything he swung at, thus "touch them all Kirby" was the cry at the ball park. That was our Kirby, he is always touching everything with his cold wet nose, checking it out.

Sasha my oversized toy was named Sugar at the Rescue and I wanted to keep an "s" sounding name so I named her after my favorite waiter in Paris, "Sasha". 

GiGi my toy was named SD-5 at the Rescue and since my husband gave me no grief about adopting another dog, I let him name her. I told him to name her as quick as he could because I kept calling her a good girl and I was afraid she would start to think that was her name. He said why not, her name is now G.G. for Good Girl.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> Spookies birthday is Halloween. My Aussie before her was Wolfgang Amadoggus, after Mozart. His call name was Vulfie, as heard in the movie Amadaus.


I had a silver mini when I was a kid that was named Spooky! Love the Wolfgang Amadoggus name! Too Funny! :lol:


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish I was super creative and could come up with something witty!

When I was a child, we had a dog named Harley...I think named after Harley Davidson. My father liked motorcycles, though I actually don't think he ever owned a Harley. 

Also as child, we had a mini schnauzer named Scarlet. She was already named when we got her, though.

My husband and I named our collie Laddie because it was a boy, and I was completely in love with Lassie re-runs when I was a child.

We have a list right now of potential names for our future 'poo. My husband has come up with some funny ones (like Doodle), but I prefer to come up with something that has some special significance to us, like some of our favorite characters from books, movies, etc.


----------



## miss potter (May 1, 2012)

oh this was a long hall for me .... i was thinking of willlow .... then went to faye then changed it to jema just seen jema on a baby name page and thought it was different and lovely


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Our 1st poodle is called Charlie Brown. My husband and I hang out a lot with his youngest brother who has two female yorkis, each call Lucy and Peanut. So we would like our poodle to stay within the family of Charlie Brown plus he has curly black hair with a brown tint, so the name sticks.


----------



## RmR (Mar 12, 2012)

Milo is a happy-go-lucky, goofy poodle. I kept saying different names out loud for a couple of days, and for some reason, Milo just sounded right.


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

As I was waiting to pick up my little girl, I considered several names but while watching the Royal Wedding on Tv, my mind was made up. I thought Pippa Middleton's name sounded more like a dog that a person! I loved it. I also loved that Pippa (the person) was so beautiful and elegant, just like I imagined my poodle to be. Little did I know that my Pippa would be more like Pippi Longstocking than Pippa Middleton! She's bouncy and funny and never met a mud puddle she didn't like. I really can't imagine Pippa Middleton rolling in the grass on dead animals but her namesake certainly does enjoy a good stinky roll in the grass every so often. (I understand that in the UK, Pippa is a fairly common name but not here in the states. She's called Pepper more often than not and one little boy at school calls her Poopa. she doesn't care - as long as someone's calling her and rubbing her belly - she's happy!)


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

We had a previous theme for our dog names. Beer. Keith's ex father-in-law had at Rottie named Weiser (For Budweiser). When we got our second rottie (Keith already had Max before X-FIL had Weiser), we decided to go with the trend and named him Killian. Then we got a brown and black chihuahua and named him Guiness. After we lost both Max and Killian we got a chocolate lab and named him Foster (we were unable to keep him but he went to a wonderful friend who treats him like a kid).

So when we got Raisin we were trying to pic something that fit the trend. We had previously looked at a female rottie and thought we would name her Paullie. We kept the name in mind for Raisin as we were bringing her home but Paullie didn't seem to fit. For 2 days we played with and learned the personality of this puppy but we couldn't think of anything. We tried to let the kids do it but they wanted dog and puppy to be the names. We finally got frustrated and said lets just call her Raven. I liked it but I thought it was to common for black dogs. So we go to the kids and ask them what they think of Raven. Both of them repeated the name and it sounded like Raisin. So I just looked at Keith and said well, there it is, her name is Raisin.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Omar Justice was named for my favorite baseball player, Omar Vizquel and his middle name for David Justice (my daughters favorite player).

Lila Jennifer was named because I liked both names.

Maggie Jean was named because I had a dream that I had a dog named Maggie. The Jean came because by then I had 2 dogs with J middle names.

Nicholas John was named because the name popped into my head when I first saw him and John is my husband's name.

Penelope Joy was named for Penelope Pitstop and my middle name is Joy and also a J. (a real theme by now).

I also discovered that I have LJ, MJ, NJ, OJ and PJ. That was not planned but worked out that way.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jewel's name actually came out of a rant about Black Dog Syndrome in shelters. I was going off about it to my parents on the 1.5 hour drive to the shelter where I was going to look at 2 poodle mixes that each had a litter of puppies. One was older and one was black so I was ranting about the name they had given the black dog and how people working in shelters need to give black dogs attention grabbing names and listed a wack of weird black dog names like Jellybean, Onxy, Jewel...ect. And Mom said Jewel would be a good name for a black dog for ME because I make Jewelry. So when I ended up adopting the black one she was re-named Jewel.


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

My very first poodle growing up was named *KC*(registered *kennel name's* little orange one... so cute), after kc and finnigan from mr. dressup. then there was* bruno*, because his first owners (elderly couple) thought he was brown apparently (he was actually red). my mothers toy is *baydee*, because she was such a tiny suck of a baby, and its a kiddie talk version of baby. my Brown miniature is *Sleeping Beauty*, because my Then four year old neice named her ( and her registered name was no help... I hate it.many references to chocolate. BYB  ) My english setter *Berkley* is named from his registered name(sevenoaks Berkley), *Toshi* the reserve rescue mutt is Japanese because they Thought he MIGHT be akita mix ( toshi comes from a HILARIOUS yet strange youtube video. just search "hello toshi!" and you should find it) and *Klaus* comes from me explaining to the boyfriend that Poodles are German dogs and he was so astounded he insisted on a german name ( also... vampire diaries. but I am 27, so I don't admit that out loud...:aetsch


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

Diamond got her name one because she's white, and two because she was born in April and the birthstone for that month is a diamond. Plus it was the first name that her ears perked up to. The older she gets, the more the name suits her. She has a devilish little twinkle in her eye, she's a tough and full of spunk, and I think shes beautiful (I'm just a little biased on that ) Her registered name is Avalon's a Girl's Best Friend


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

> I was considering Cloud as well! We love Final Fantasy 7. But my husband and I decided that Sora fitted better for him (Kingdom Hearts).


Haha!!! A fan of video game too!!! Never played Kingdom Hearts, even if i heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Our Toy just came with the name "Zoey." If she hadn't already been named, we would of chosen "Charlotte!" (She looks like a Charlotte)


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I love the name Charlotte!!! Hazel... Madison, my daughter wanted her and thought Hazel would be a great name...it is  I call her Hazelnut, one of the kids call her Nutella because it is made out of hazelnuts and my husband calls her Hazelbutt


----------



## melissajean (Mar 12, 2010)

Kira was originally Whitney by the breeder. I was going to name her Cherry, but she never really responded. One day I was listening to Shakira, and Kira just got the puppy zoomies. Her first time ever with us. So Kira she became =)


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo was named after the feisty curly red head on Petticoat Junction (I grew up loving that show) because Betty Jo is certainly a feisty girl. She is still the biggest toad in the puddle when my spoos play. 

Jenny's name was inspired by another red head on tv and I loved the soft sounding name. 

Cayenne is Betty Jo's daughter and was the busy puppy in the litter. She was the first one out of the litter box and climbed over the fencing so often we finally would just let her stay out with us (We joke that we're not sure if we picked her or if she picked us but we sure love her). She was into mischief so often. We thought of a lot of names but Cayenne a hot red spice was the one that seemed to fit our spicy little girl the most.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sari is named in honor of my first poodle Randy and my second Shana.
Barley came with the name. I adopted him.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Both of my boys pretty much picked their names. Max was just a pup, about 7-8 weeks, when I brought him home from the shelter. Riding home, he sat there looking at me like nothing but a big fluff of fur and I was calling out different names to see what fit and what he'd potentially answer to. I was at a red light, looked at him and I said, "You know, you look like a Max. Do you like Max?" and his little ears perked up, cocked that head and pretty much grinned at me. That was it, he was Max.

Scooter, also a shelter baby, was named Lucas at the shelter and I'm sure also at his former home. I also wanted him to forget his former life (I think it was Roulette that mentioned that on the first page) since it seemed that he'd not had proper care, love and attention for the 4 years of his life. Again, I tried different names, but nothing that even sounded remotely like Lucas. I wanted nothing to do with that name. Being kinda 'scruffy' looking, the name Scooter popped in my head and when I said it, he came running to me! And that name has stuck, too.

People look at me like I'm nuts with that name, but he chose it and that's what matters to me, especially when using a recall command is so important. And besides, it's easy for the little kids to say his name when we're at the ballpark watching the youngest DS play ball!


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

My youngest daughter picked our spoo's name. My oldest said she wanted to call her Allie, I wanted to call her Jasmine, my husband said Ebony, then when my youngest said let's call her Ladybug because they have black spots, it just stuck! :-D She also responds to Fluffy, Fluffy butt, poof, fluffin-a cross between fluff and muffin LOL, Lady, and Buggy.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I was looking for poodle puppies online and came across the name Sawyer. I instantly fell in love with the name, but that dog wasn't for me. when I finally got mine-originally named Casey- I knew he'd become Sawyer
Nothing too special lol

and my other dog Piko got his name because his previous owners had a 5 year old daughter whose neighbour had a dog named Meeko, and she wanted it to rhyme


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Important months for us, our last 3 dogs are, June, Apryl, Juli. Just Birth months and anniversary.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

My Belle is named after my granddaughter Isabell [no connection to twilight]


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Very interesting to see how you all have picked names. I had a bunch of names I wanted to use for future dogs, but since we got a rescue, we wanted to keep her name sounding similar as what she had gotten used to. I figured she was going to be confused enough without calling her a totally different name too. She was being called Lolli which we didn't care for, so after going thru a bunch of names, we chose Lily. Similar enough but something we agreed upon.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

We adopted a black lab on his very last day at animal control when he was 4-5 months old. Since we live outside of Atlanta, and it was the same year that Chipper Jones joined the Braves, we named him *Chipper* (like thousands of other dogs that year, I'm sure - lol!). He lived to the ripe old age of 14 1/2 - RIP!!

We adopted an overgrown toy a couple of years ago, that my daughter took one look at while he ran around our yard like a crazy man, and named him *Fonzie*, after the rough and tumble character on the tv sitcom, _Happy Days_. He's now living the good life with another family after he became extrememly aggressive towards the other dogs in our house. 

After we'd gotten Fonzie, we adopted another small mini as a companion, and staying with the Happy Days theme, we named him *Potsie*. He's sweet too, like Potsie was on the show. 

We adopted a westie/poodle mix from a local rescue group three weeks ago. She was rescued on her very last day at a shelter. The rescue's director, Michelle, went and got her, and she delivered puppies the next morning at her house! Michelle named her Madonna since she was a mom, and we shortened it to *Maddie* when we adopted her. We think she's going to be a GREAT dog, and luckily, she and Potsie seem to be getting along very well.


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

A large part of our puppies' job is to encourage me to take my daily walks, as per my cardiologist. On one of our first walks I met a small group of older men each of whom had a toy sized dog, one of them had two. My puppy wanted to join the group, even though she is a lot larger. This was all new to me, a group of four grown men, all with small dogs, some with rhinestone collars and leashes. It is hard to feel very macho while holding a poodle on a pink leash in one hand and a bag of,, well you know what was in the bag in the other hand. When it came time to exchange the names of our dogs, all of the toys and teacups had the kind of cutesy names you would expect. When asked the name of my "big fella" I blurted out, her name is Fang, Killer Fang, eater of cat guts, but I just call her Fang. They all thought that was a fine name, and asked if my wife had let me name her. I had to admit, at home we call her Halle.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL! GREAT story, Dog Catcher.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is a great story dog catcher. Fun name. A puppy will do a body good. My puppy was called puppy for 3 days. My breeder, Saratoga, named all his dogs with s names so we decided to do the same. We wanted something cute and fun and different. We basically looked at every s name and word till we come up with Saratoga's Swizzle Stick. It seems right for a toy.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

LOL Dog Catcher. My husband was one who walked a 5 lb Pom (he didn't like the pink leash though so I got another). He loved that dog as much as I did. But my point is that I love to see men with small dogs. Men with small dogs are confident with themselves, right? And I always said that little dog was a chick-magnet for him


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I was looking for poodle puppies online and came across the name Sawyer. I instantly fell in love with the name, but that dog wasn't for me. when I finally got mine-originally named Casey- I knew he'd become Sawyer
> Nothing too special lol


I love the name Sawyer!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Dog Catcher,

I have a feeling that you may be a little bit of a *Trouble Maker!!!* LOL!!!
What a funny story!


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

We were going to name Puppet Luna, but after she came home she looked nothing like a Luna, and I started to call her Puppet because she looked like a stuffed little doll and it stuck. She was a pup and a pet (a family member, but you get what I was thinking about). So Puppet it was!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

And she does look like a stuffed puppet, such a cutie. I love the name Puppet; I bet there are no other dogs with that name anywhere you go!


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

Years ago when I did a little bit of foster care for Animal Orphanage (now defunct), I took in a little mixed breed bitch that was off-the-charts ugly. Luckily she had a wonderful temperament, which she desperately needed in light of her less than loveliness. In my house, and only between me and the girl, her name was "Ugly Stick."

Shortly before my second litter was born, my friend (who was looking to purchase a nice male) and I were driving to a dog show. On the outskirts of town was a utility plant that had a surreal look about it, especially in the early evening as we were zooming by. Then it came to me: Jubilant Generally 'Lectric, to be known to his friends and family as "Ge."

My brother adopted a collie/mix from a rescue group. When I asked him how he came up with the name Cannardly - he responded that the name fit because, as he put it, "I CAN HARDLY tell what she is."

Years ago a friend's daughter purchased a toy poodle. While I was visiting my friend, the daughter called asking her mother for name suggestions. As I recall, right in the middle of the phone call the puppy decided to attack a throw rug, which didn't sit well with the daughter. "That's it," I said, "Call her Rugby." The daughter wound up not using the name, but I think it was one of my better naming moments, if you ask me.

A woman I met at a fun match was looking to purchase a show quality standard bitch. A friend who purchased and finished one of my bitches was about to breed the girl. The woman wanted to incorporate her future kennel name in the bitch's registered name. Her call name was Claire, with her registered name as 'Lectric Ah Du DeClare. Saying the registered name slowly and with a southern accent made saying the name feel like one was sitting on a veranda, sipping slick lemonade - oppressive humidity that begged the observation..._I do declare, it's sizzlin' hot!_


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

A woman I met at a fun match was looking to purchase a show quality standard bitch. A friend who purchased and finished one of my bitches was about to breed the girl. The woman wanted to incorporate her future kennel name in the bitch's registered name. Her call name was Claire, with her registered name as 'Lectric Ah Du DeClare. Saying the registered name slowly and with a southern accent made saying the name feel like one was sitting on a veranda, sipping slick lemonade - oppressive humidity that begged the observation..._I do declare, it's sizzlin' hot!_[/QUOTE]


Now that is creative, and cute!!!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

*Still trying to decide on a name*

My little blue toy poodle comes in 6days and my family and I have not settled on a name yet. My sons like Toby, I am thinking of JayJay/ Jazzy/ Jaydee and my husband likes the name Maximilian (short: Max/ Maxie) but my friend who is also flying her toy poodle in with me has already called her pup Maxie so...

My pup's registered name is _Jazal Ready to Dazzle._. Hope to decide on a call name before he comes.. Let's see if that happens


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Some of the more interesting names I've heard: 

1. Obie and Regis. Names taken from their owner's favorite hymn: "Oh be (Obie) joyful and rejoice (Regis)." 

2. Deogie. You could also spell that D.O.G. He was called Deo (or D.O.) for short.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Ha! Those are funny, and clever!! That reminds me of my aunt and uncle's dog, Bigger. 

About 30 years ago, They lived on a farm, and their neighbors had an oopsie litter of poodle/terriers. The neighbors wanted to give them one, and they went over to look at the pups. My uncle said about the dog they took home " he is cute, but I sure wish he were Bigger."

So, he was  .


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

We just got a dog from the shelter about a month ago. We'd had a Westie for 15 years (Bonnie) and it took me a while to want to commit again, and I wanted an adult dog.

We weren't sure what she was - I thought "some" poodle, but I'd never seen an undocked tail before. I did a DNA test, and lo and behold she came back all poodle! (Miniature) So here I am!

My 12 year old son, who'd been begging for a dog since Bonnie died had named her Biscoff Cookie, after his favorite treat on Delta Airlines. LOL It works - Cookie is very sweet and she's about the color of those cookies!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm a huge Disney nut as you might tell by my screen name... we just got back from WDW and brought biscuits and toys home - I missed those girls!

The moment I saw a picture of my toy poodle I thought she looked just like a regal princess so only my favorite princess would do and she became Princess 
Bella and to hear my family it fits her to a T :-D

We did what most would not recommend and fell for not one but two mini Aussies bred by two different breeders these little girls couldn't be more different from each other - Our tri colored Aussie is named Lilly after Walt Disney's wife Lillian - I'm not sure it really fits as I think Devil might of been better than an angelic name but we love her all the same. I kept going back to the picture of a tiny red merle Aussie with stunning bright blue eyes - and named her Gemma - she truly is a little gem!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

*Sudden inspiration*

We considered many names over a month. 
E.g.... Toby(just Love the sound of it), Maximilian(husband liked something grand sounding), Jay(after the beautiful Blue Jay, I was hoping that he will turned out to be a stunning color), Jaydee (husband's name starts with J & mine with D)... and after a month of considering many names.. 
In a flash, when my boys were watching the Muppets movie and the DISNEY sign came up at the beginning of the movie.. and I thought "Disney!! Why not?! It's perfect for him!".

After weeks of searching, it was a moment of inspiration that settled it.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow...what a fun thread  Lots of interesting reasons for some pretty cool names!
Our little guy was named Rufus cause he had a BIG attitude so I wanted a nice tough name. Our first Spoo was named Roscoe after Roscoe P Coltrane on the Dukes of Hazard. We chose that name because we wanted to name him after a comedian and he had a real hound dog attitude.(took a LOT of time and thought to name him) To stay with comedian theme, we named Russell after our favorite Canadian comedian, Russell Peters  (Because of his complete total fascination with crows, DH calls him Russell .... Crowe! hehehe )


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have an interesting story on how my older son's dog got his name...

My son is a single father, lives alone, has his children every weekend, and all summer long. He has serious allergies, and has to be careful on dog/cat dander. He was always raised with poodles or maltese dogs, and got along fine.

He had mentioned to me that he was thinking of getting a dog.....his criteria was that it had to be non-shedding, house broken, young, 15-25 lbs., black, male, and he wanted to name the dog Max.

I told him "good luck with that".

My youngest daughter was going to college, and worked part-time at her local animal shelter. Out of the clear blue sky, she calls me and said that she had heard her brother was looking for a non-shedding dog, and that she had 2 schnauzers come in, brother and sister. So I call my son, and he said he really didn't care for schnauzers, but that he would bring the kids and go look.

I kid you not, the dogs we saw were 1 yr. old, housebroken, one (girl) salt and pepper, the other a black male. We took them outside to play with them, and my granddaughter said she was so in love with the black male.....my son hmmmmed and hawwwed ...said he didn't know....until my daughter said, "Oh, and his name is Max".

That sealed the deal.....can you believe it?? Today, 3 years later, my son and his dog Max are joined at the hip...he idolizes that dog, and Max is wonderful with kids, other dogs, people, and adores my grandchilden....

Karma?

Oh, and I adopted Max sister.....Mattie.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I got my girl Sophie when she was 6 years old. Her name was Sable and I thought the name sounded like a fur coat, so it had to go. I made a list of all the names I could think of that started with S or sounded like Sable. Then I told the 3 year old twin daughters of friends that I was getting a dog. Without even knowing that I was trying to choose a name, one of them said "you could call her Sophie." So Sophie was named by a 3 year old friend of mine. We still don't know how she came up with the name Sophie.

I got Bob when he was 4 and he came with his name. I almost changed it to Fifo. The accounting term FIFO (First In, First Out) seemed to suit him because whenever I opened the door for Sophie and Bob, Bob was always the first in and the first out. But I chose to keep the name Bob instead. Somehow it really suits him and now I can't imagine that I ever thought of changing it.

Cammie is named after my aunt Cammie who had the same color hair (apricot fading to cream) and the same sweet and gentle spirit.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I chose Noodle and I really can't say why. It just popped into my head after Fifi's passing. Noodle wasn't even born yet! Anyhow, his registered name will be Campbell's Noodle of Kailua. I went to Campbell University. Campbell makes (chicken) noodle soup. I live in Kailua town. Also Noodle rhymes with poodle and just cracks me up for some reason. 

Fifi came with her name at 4 years old. She had a long Japanese name too but I never knew it. Fifi was a perfect little lady and the name was just right for her delicate self.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I had a few names I could not decide between. But I wanted my poodles name to have some sort of link to my musical talent (I've been playing the piano since I was 4 and write my own music). Aria means melody. Finally I looked up the meaning of the kennel's name.
The breeders are huge opera fans and their kennels name is Canzone, which means ballad, or song. When I discovered that, I knew that her was meant to be, Aria.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Love the name "Noodle the poodle" :rofl:
We consider lots of names first, from Shakespeare to cartoon characters, but seeing the pics & video the breeder sent to me I decided he was going to be "Teddy". But when she told me the sire was a poodle from Moscow (Russia), I finally ended up calling him Ruso ("russian" into spanish). 
Of course everybody here, family, friends and myself use always the diminutive form, "Rusito", which to spanish ears sounds quite funny.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

We were looking at names that involved our faith and/or was not too common. For a boy possibilities included Moses, Gabriel and Samson. But when it came right down to it, we named him Fritz. Fritz is the name of my departed grandfather. I checked with my siblings and mom and they all agreed. I liked the name and loved the man. It's a nice reminder of him every time I say Fritz.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Rhett's sire is from Charleston SC.. So when he plopped down and gave me the arrogant you must love me look. I was petting his soft black hair and he made me sigh and winked at me... So after telling my DH about it he said that sounds like a scoundrel in the making... Smart but with a touch of bad boy... Rhett Butler ... He is truly a ladies' dog.. Loves the ladies and leaves them smiling and giggling as he leave the room.. Margaret Mitchell would be proud of him as an embodiment of her hero


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Just comes to me. Abbe gail, Candy kisses, Kayla, Penny Lane, MeMa(was named by Brandon, my 2 yr, old Grandson.)He walked in looked at her, sad her MeMa ) That was that.


----------



## ar22dp (Oct 19, 2011)

When we adpoted our spoo he was already named "obama", the former owner is a fan of the american president. We didnt feel OK with having a black poodle called obama so we decided to rename him.

When we got him he had his coat cut really short, and the first thing we thought of was "Bambi" from the Disney story, so we went with that.

However i tend to call him "troll" after the mythical beeing in scandiavian folklore, when he has longer coat during the winter months


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

When we got ours, he came with the name Phoenix. We liked it and I thought we'd keep it. He's the lankiest dog I've ever seen, and when he's to out it the backyard he would jump straight in the air and kick out his feet. My husband and I joked that this behavior, combined with his red hair, reminded us of Conan Obrian. I thought it'd be silly to name him that, but then I looked up the meaning of Conan: 1) majestic, 2) little hound. I figured it was meant to be!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

We wanted to name our dog "Chomp" but thought that was probably tempting fate :laugh:

Instead, we chose the monster name "Dobhar-chu", but changed the spelling to "Darku" so that the vet's office would say it correctly.

Dobhar-chú - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Originally Fallen's name was Smiley, I hated that name and I love having unusual names, so I live on a street called Fallen Wood and I love the song Fallin by Alisha Keys, so I named him Fallen. My crested father's name is Bravo and his call name is Standing Ovation, so we wanted to give him a name that was spin off to Bravo, Stand Up and Cheer "Ole". Also named a rottie Bulldozer, Bull for short because he was always pushing us around. LOL


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

My boyfriend and I both grew up with "people name" dogs (Jeremy and Bob, if you can believe it!) We wanted another human name and we wanted it to be one syllable. We came up with these: Lew, Joe, Nat, Sam, Wade. When we met Wade (he was "Panther" to the breeder) we knew it fit!


----------



## 2spoos4me (Jan 18, 2013)

My Bullmastiff Ellie was named for an Elephant....when I brought her home we lived in a smallish house and my husband was going on and on about how big she was going to get, and I said its not like I brought home an elephant...and bam ellie it was  her registered name is Ellie Phon Tay.... 
Calypso and Scarlet were named by my childern (3 and 4) after horses from their favorite cartoon show "Horseland"


----------



## 2spoos4me (Jan 18, 2013)

Though before we even brought them home, I was helping my dad bathe them (this was before my husband agreed to getting one) and after her bath Calypso shivered like crazy, so I said she should be named a pirate name (shiver me timbers) is what I called her, and so I had told my mom if she chose her to keep that she should name her Calypso (from the pirate sea goddess in Pirates of the Caribbean) So when we ended up bringing her home, my kids originally called her Chloe and Scarlet was Sarah (I convinced my son to call her Scarlet instead because that was Sarah's Horses name on the show) then since they looked so similar we put a red collar on Scarlet and a Pink Collar on "Chloe" But then my kids said that "Chloe" color was Purple and Molly had pink, so we decided to name her Calypso after Molly's horse (just funny because it was the same name as what I had told my mom to call her if she kept her)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's name at her birthplace was Nocola which in spanish (they are hispanic) means No Tail..... I've always wanted to name a dog 'Molly' but never had one to fit the name til she sat in my lap that day! So now she is 'My Molly' forevermore!!!
(Not sure on the spanish translation but I think that was what he said)


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

"Misha", was was found in an online baby name list and means "god's gift". My husband picked it out for our cattle dog mix because he felt it fit. Now we now Misha is actually a Russian boy name....no wonder she's such a tomboy!

Ashley I named after a horse I worked with through high school who I consider my best friend for that period of time. He died suddenly, right before I went to meet my Dane and their personalities were almost identical! They even look similar. So Ash is my oh so girly mini horse.

Reiki was the first name I picked before I even picked the puppy. It means universal life energy, or love, and I wanted to bring the calm healing art into our lives with this new puppy. I knew as soon as I held the puppies, which one was my Reiki.

Blueberry came with her name and we didn't want to change it after eight years; especially since we are her foster parents anyway, but we call her Boo-boo or Blue more often than not.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I agonize over names- and tend to regret them to a point. 

Kiah my aussie was easy- i wanted an ausie name- which it is- a friend.s mom is aboriginal and suggested it. Her registered name was harder- her breeder wanted to call her somethign to go with Kiah (which means from a beautiful place). We settled on Almost Famous- which started my theme of Movie names. 

Bella- well that was my kid- her registered name is Silken Twilight- again movie theme- so Bella just played into that. ITs a bit "typical poodle" type name for me- but it fits her and works. and well my daughter was 10 when we named her at least it wasnt princess (We have a cat named Prince) 

Hush- was suggested by a friend. her reg name is Ravenwoods Little Black Book. I was thinking of Secret- but then a friend brought home a new pup and named it secret. So a friend suggested Hush- i lloved it- short, easy to say- different from my other dogs names. Fabulous. Until she grew up found her voice im constantly going HUSH HUSH HUSH HUSH OOH SHUT UP !


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny came with his as it was his call name. He is Tyramara's Acapulco Gold.......and Sunny was just what I needed after I lost my Jake and he has totally lived up to his name!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I named Max, but I have a nick-name for him now. I wish you could wait to see what name they actually fit into.
Buddy-Boo is his nickname. lol For some reason it fits.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

On our way to pick up our puppy we knew we needed a new name. His registered mane was Malcome. It didnt do so my daughter and I decided on Dexter. We wanted a two syllable name...one that we could abbreviate to one syllable...therefore Dex. We tossed names around for hours but Dexter fit. BTW we had never seen the TV show "DEXTER". Some ppl tell me "you named him after a serial killer" lol.

But actually the simple fact is that... it suited him. I remember a couple of comments from people when they asked his name..."My God, it even suits him." Didnt understand what they meant at the time, but they watched the show. We were looking at a puppy and he was so handsome, distinguished looking, and a little shy. Now at 9 mths, he is comming into his name and maybe a little like the Dexter on TV. Very handsome, very smart (almost too much), fun loving but distinguished at times and if you look into those eyes the serial killer in him will take your heart.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

We're a Z family. My name is Zoe, my boyfriends is Zach, so we wanted to keep the trend going. Our top choices were Zion, Ziva, and Zora (from Zelda). Zora fit her personality the best, but I still like the other choices  Maybe for a future poodle.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't get to choose Sheltons name since he was a service dog in training and the sponsors, or in his situation, the breeder that donated him into the organization named him. She named him and his brother after the country singer Blake Shelton so hence his name is Shelton and his brothers name is Blake haha. His "other" name is Kim's Moon Prancer. Kim because that's my last name, moon because he's white (and jumps like he's in zero gravity) and prancer because he prances and hops when he's excited  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oops...posted to wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## Colette (Dec 27, 2012)

Awwww... How sweet! My little guy is named Dexter! When I first saw him I knew that he would live up to his name. Didn't know anything about a serial killer! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Colette said:


> Awwww... How sweet! My little guy is named Dexter! When I first saw him I knew that he would live up to his name. Didn't know anything about a serial killer!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL Neither did I. But its a show about a really good, bad guy. I guess he is a doctor who delivers his own justice to serial rapists, petiophiles, murderers etc, that keep beating the system. .....its my sisters favorite show....I havent seen it yet. 

When I thought of the name Dexter I saw an intellegent, attractive and preppy type. It suits


----------



## Jane Day (Nov 15, 2012)

Our guy came with a grand name for such a little dog, so I changed it to something that suited his personality - Andy. He's such an Andy.

That said, I still call him The Pood. Poodly Bits. Mr. Pood. Der Poodleman.


----------

